# Custom Cedar Trays.



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

A couple weeks ago I posted a picture of some trays that I built for my humidor. Beachcougar PM'ed me and asked if I would be interested in building him some for his Vinotemp. It appears the standard trays on the market don't fit well in the Vinotemps(if you want side by side trays).

Since I don't own a Vinotemp, I asked him to send me the measurements for the trays he required.

Well I built a few for Jason (should go out early next week, Jason) and he suggested I should build more and sell them to other guys with the Vinotemps.

Well I gave it some thought, but I don't know what price the market would support. I know there is one manufacturer that charges $40+ per tray for custom trays, which is way too much, but I can't make them for $10 like the standard ones on line.

So my question to the Jungle is this. What do think a fair price for custom trays would be?

I'm not looking to pay my alimony with these, I enjoy playing in my shop/garage/man cave/dog house, but I'm not willing to lose money either. Just throwing it out there to see if it's worth my time.

Here is a sample.


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

I guess the main question would be how much does the materials cost and how long do they take to make... my guess is that $20 would be reasonable. :ss


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

I don't know how to answer the poll, but I would say take all your costs and add a mark to it that makes you some $, but still also allows you to sleep at night. Out of curiosity, what is your baseline cost for making these, just on supplies? And how long do they take to get together. It would be easier to answer your pricing question based on that info. I might be willing to sell my standard ones and get a few from you.


----------



## sikk50 (Feb 14, 2008)

Those are really nice looking, I would probaly say 20ish, but as previously stated it would be dependent on how much it time/money it costs you to make them.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Very nice, you do great work.

I think you should set a price your comfortable with. If the guys want them they will buy them, if not you just won't be very busy. 

If I get a coolidor I might be asking you to make me a few.

All the best,
Al


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Spanish Cedar runs between $7.00 and $8.50 per bf, around here. There may be a bf(give or take) in a tray (after resawing and planing) depending on the size of the tray.


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

Those in the picture are really nifty looking! What size are they? I would definitely be interested in some trays for my coolerdor! I'd concur that a figure in the twenty dollar range would be enticing.


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

hotreds said:


> Those in the picture are really nifty looking! What size are they? I would definitely be interested in some trays for my coolerdor! I'd concur that a figure in the twenty dollar range would be enticing.


12" X 6 1/2" X 2 1/2"


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

Mtmouse said:


> 12" X 6 1/2" X 2 1/2"


That be interior or exterior dimensions (guessing exterior)?


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

jquirit said:


> That be interior or exterior dimensions (guessing exterior)?


Exterior


----------



## ForestPuma (Jun 28, 2007)

jquirit said:


> That be interior or exterior dimensions (guessing exterior)?


Perfect for side by side in a Vinotemp :tu

By the way, I am abstaining from voting on this :ss


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

Beachcougar said:


> Perfect for side by side in a Vinotemp :tu
> 
> By the way, I am abstaining from voting on this :ss


How many loose sticks did you get in one of these. Side by side would be perfect for what I have setup right now, and the ones you get online are just off a little bit. What brand wine cooler do you have?

EDIT: I guess I can't read on the wine cooler


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

How would you ship? If you use OTSP (Old "Turtle" Sailor Post) not sure if I have that much time. 

:ss:ss:ss:ss:ss:ss

All the best,
Al

Sorry for the thread jack I couldn't help myself. It won't happen again.:tu


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

ahc4353 said:


> How would you ship? If you use OTSP (Old "Turtle" Sailor Post) not sure if I have that much time.
> Sorry for the thread jack I couldn't help myself. It won't happen again.:tu
> :ss:ss:ss:ss:ss:ss
> 
> ...


My sister-in-law works for FedEx....I'm not sure what I would do for the rest. I haven't looked into shipping cost yet.


----------



## tfar (Dec 27, 2007)

I like them and $20 per tray sounds right. If that includes shipping it is very competitive. To give you an edge over the normal trays consider to make some engineering upgrades. For example, if you position the cut-outs in the bottom diagonally instead of lengthwise or across it will not matter how one positions the cigars. They will always get the same aeration whether you use the tray in length for big Churchills or in width for short Robustos. Also the cigars will never fall into the grooves possibly damaging the wrapper. Finally, this is a distinctive look that would set them apart from the competition.

In terms of marketing and branding it would be nice if they had a name (brand name) and a sign or symbol in the wood.

In terms of custom stuff you could also attach those little brass (doesn't rust) name tag holders that one sees on old file cabinets (library). This way one could clearly label and identify each tray and its contents without pulling it out of the humi.

Sure a post-it note will accomplish the same thing but the holders for exchangeable cards in file optic are much spiffier.

Perhaps I have some more ideas but these ones will already make your product much better and should not be costly to implement. They will either justify a higher price or will help you sell more. I imagine you could sell a ton of those on ebay. Also consider a discount like one for 25, two for 35, three for 45 each additional at $14.

Ahem, with a marketing consultant this advice would have taken two weeks and $2000. But since you are a BOTL ... ,)

Till


----------



## Fortunate_Son (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm thinking $25 minimum based on the amount of wood and work involved. A thinner bottom would be appropriate, and the ones pictured look pretty beefy on the sides as well for that matter. Thinner wood = more room for smokes and these don't need a lot of strength.

Personally, I like slots cut diagonally as mentioned above. I even did my Vinotemp shelves that way.


----------



## tfar (Dec 27, 2007)

Got another idea. Your brand label should read "Custom built by hand in America". Patriotic cigar lovers (most of them are, I'd venture to say) will love this kind of thing.

Till


----------



## tfar (Dec 27, 2007)

Yet another idea. As a freebie put some yellow satin ribbons in there, just like the ones that will hold together a bundle of Cohibas. Nice extra touch of class and practicality because this way one can group cigars in the box.

Till


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

tfar said:


> For example, if you position the cut-outs in the bottom diagonally instead of lengthwise or across it will not matter how one positions the cigars.


That's a bit harder to set up and machine. I'm sure it can be done, but would add a fair bit of time to manufacturing.



tfar said:


> In terms of custom stuff you could also attach those little brass (doesn't rust) name tag holders that one sees on old file cabinets (library).


I actually looked for those and thought they would be a nice touch, but I haven't been able find them yet.



tfar said:


> Got another idea. Your brand label should read "Custom built by hand in America". Patriotic cigar lovers (most of them are, I'd venture to say) will love this kind of thing.
> Till


Would North America work?


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Fortunate_Son said:


> A thinner bottom would be appropriate, and the ones pictured look pretty beefy on the sides as well for that matter. Thinner wood = more room for smokes and these don't need a lot of strength.


Bottom is only 1/4" thick and sides are 3/8". I like the idea of having them a little thicker then the ones that are out there..... adds a little more Spanish Cedar to the wine cooler or coolidors they will be in.


----------



## Fortunate_Son (Feb 5, 2008)

Mtmouse said:


> Bottom is only 1/4" thick and sides are 3/8". I like the idea of having them a little thicker then the ones that are out there..... adds a little more Spanish Cedar to the wine cooler or coolidors they will be in.


That sounds good then - somehow they looked thicker to me in the photos. It's nice looking material.


----------



## PitDog (Jun 1, 2006)

I would love some of these for my coolerdor! $20 sounds reasonable.


----------



## Stonefox (Nov 3, 2005)

Being a cabinetmaker myself, I think $25 each is a bargin I think if you go adding brass name plates, branding, ribbons, shop supplies such as abrasives, adhesives,electricity, wear and tear on machinery and all the labor, you'd be lucky to make anything on them. I wouldn't try to compete with the big dogs but just make a better product geared toward a more select market that knows the difference between mass produced and custom.:2


----------



## tfar (Dec 27, 2007)

Mtmouse said:


> That's a bit harder to set up and machine. I'm sure it can be done, but would add a fair bit of time to manufacturing.
> 
> I actually looked for those and thought they would be a nice touch, but I haven't been able find them yet.
> 
> Would North America work?


You could write USA but America sounds better. Or you could actually write your town and state.

Till


----------



## ForestPuma (Jun 28, 2007)

tfar said:


> You could write USA but America sounds better. Or you could actually write your town and state.
> 
> Till


Check out where he is from. :tu


----------



## Fortunate_Son (Feb 5, 2008)

Stonefox said:


> Being a cabinetmaker myself, I think $25 each is a bargin I think if you go adding brass name plates, branding, ribbons, shop supplies such as abrasives, adhesives,electricity, wear and tear on machinery and all the labor, you'd be lucky to make anything on them. I wouldn't try to compete with the big dogs but just make a better product geared toward a more select market that knows the difference between mass produced and custom.:2


:tpd:


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

These are exactly what any Vinotemp owner needs, I would love to get (2) of these, minimum. What a great idea......and great craftmanship.


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Those look great and at $25 I think they would be a steal, even if shipping is not included. They look to be perfect cooler size!


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

tfar said:


> You could write USA but America sounds better. Or you could actually write your town and state.
> 
> Till


We have not taken over Canada yet.:r


----------



## LEOinFL (Sep 17, 2007)

I too think $25 would be a good price...i'd be down for a couple

LEOinFL:tu


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

I subscribe to the less airflow the better theory. Could you make them with out the cutouts on the bottom and possibly a lid, or a way to stack them up and have a lid on the top most tray?

They are really nice looking, well done.


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

jkorp said:


> I subscribe to the less airflow the better theory. Could you make them with out the cutouts on the bottom and possibly a lid, or a way to stack them up and have a lid on the top most tray?


Anything is possible.


----------



## Patbo (Dec 10, 2007)

I am a member of some woodworking forums and they have some basic pricing stuff available. Generally it goes like this figure out how much you make or want to make a year, divide it by 2080 (hours in fulltime work year) then take the hours it takes you plus your materials and some shop overhead (glue, electric) then add about 25-50% for a retail mark-up.

Then again if you are doing it out of the kindness of your heart for your fellow weed-burners you could figure out how long it takes charge that hourly and how much it costs in materials and charge that. Those of us buying from you would be overjoyed! 

I say don't sell yourself short, those are nice looking trays make enough on each to get a couple of nice sticks and feed your humidor. 

Patrick


----------



## Patbo (Dec 10, 2007)

jkorp said:


> I subscribe to the less airflow the better theory. Could you make them with out the cutouts on the bottom and possibly a lid, or a way to stack them up and have a lid on the top most tray?
> 
> They are really nice looking, well done.


Wouldn't that be a cigar box


----------



## worr lord (Feb 3, 2007)

There's no reason you shouldn't make a comfortable profit! The only issue I see, for myself anyway, is that I can't really afford to have a bunch of $30 trays in my humidor - I'd rather spend it on cigars. $20-$25 wouldn't be bad, but I'd have to limit myself to one or two trays (which could be problematic when it comes to stacking other boxes).


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

Any ballpark idea when we could order a few of these? Thanks!


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

Patbo said:


> Wouldn't that be a cigar box


Yes, but a beautiful perfectly sized cigar box. :tu


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Costa said:


> Any ballpark idea when we could order a few of these? Thanks!


PM with size and quantity. I'm compiling a list to give me an idea of production.... rather it would be feasible or not.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Patbo said:


> I say don't sell yourself short, those are nice looking trays make enough on each to get a couple of nice sticks and feed your humidor.
> 
> Patrick


:tpd: You need to feed your humidor. Some guys might even throw a stick or two in with their check. :tu


----------



## Kojak (Nov 15, 2007)

Mtmouse,

The more I look at these the more I want some. I just finished my cedar shelves for the new Vinotemp and the beads are on the way. I think I could definetly go for at least 8 trays. I just don't have the proper tools to make them as nice looking as yours. Was wandering if you had enough interest to make it worth all the effort it would take? I could definetly send you some sticks with payment.:tu

In other words: BUMP


Brad


----------



## pbrennan10 (Apr 9, 2007)

I build my trays using one tool

the hammer.

Who wants in and for how many?


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Kojak said:


> Mtmouse,
> 
> The more I look at these the more I want some. I just finished my cedar shelves for the new Vinotemp and the beads are on the way. I think I could definetly go for at least 8 trays. I just don't have the proper tools to make them as nice looking as yours. Was wandering if you had enough interest to make it worth all the effort it would take? I could definetly send you some sticks with payment.:tu
> 
> ...


I'm starting to make a few. I already a few people on the list. PM me so I can add you to the list.


----------



## ForestPuma (Jun 28, 2007)

I will have these tomorrow and once they have been seasoned I will post pics of them in the Vinotemps.


----------



## toyguymarc (Feb 4, 2006)

What a great idea, espcially if you enjoy woodworking. I don't have the softest touch, thus I could never make them that nice


----------



## Kojak (Nov 15, 2007)

pbrennan10 said:


> I build my trays using one tool
> 
> the hammer.
> 
> Who wants in and for how many?


Do you use Duct Tape too?

:r:r:r


----------



## pbrennan10 (Apr 9, 2007)

Kojak said:


> Do you use Duct Tape too?
> 
> :r:r:r


Do i use shingles to roof a house?


----------



## tfar (Dec 27, 2007)

Mtmouse, I know you are in Canada but I just saw the kind of brass handle with file tag holder we talked about on a desk at Pottery Barn. Pottery Barn and Restoration Hardware will often sell these kinds of knobs and handles by the piece. Perhaps this helps.

Till


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

tfar said:


> Mtmouse, I know you are in Canada but I just saw the kind of brass handle with file tag holder we talked about on a desk at Pottery Barn. Pottery Barn and Restoration Hardware will often sell these kinds of knobs and handles by the piece. Perhaps this helps.
> 
> Till


Thanks

I will keep an eye out for them. Any idea how much they were going for?


----------



## IslandRick (Aug 20, 2007)

Those are really nice looking trays. What are the inside dimensions?

Rick
:cb


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

IslandRick said:


> Those are really nice looking trays. What are the inside dimensions?
> 
> Rick
> :cb


About 5 3/4" X 11 1/4"


----------



## ForestPuma (Jun 28, 2007)

Here they are in the cooler. They save a ton of space being side by side. I am letting them condition for a weeks or so and will fill them with my singles. As you can see there is plenty of room for them side by side and allow for air flow from the cooler. I had them made the same size as the ones on the market today so they are perfect (in my opinion) for the cooler. If you wanted you could probably shave 1/2" off the length and be fine as well. These are top quality and definitely much better that what is on the market now. I added the labels because I am anal retentive.  Great job Tim. PM coming your way.


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

That's one fine looking Vinotemp........now.:ss


----------



## ForestPuma (Jun 28, 2007)

PM sent......let me know.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Those are some seriously badass trays. :tu


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

My God! Beautiful!!


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Well I started making these for a number of other members. I've made a few different designs.

Besides the trays I've also made shelves. I will try to put together a price list, but here are a couple photos. Just PM me for prices.

Tray/shelf combo unit for Vinotemp









Shelf


----------



## The Korean (Feb 23, 2007)

mtmouse

those are some awesome looking trays. My father and I are in the process of making some for my cooler. If it wasn't for that, I'd be pm'ing you about getting some of these. Tell you the truth, if ours don't come out nice (and I will be using your pictures to compare) I'll be contacting you.

Again those look great.


----------



## BigRonS (Apr 5, 2008)

very cool thread.. i will reply when im at home from work


----------



## BigRonS (Apr 5, 2008)

Beachcougar said:


> I added the labels because I am anal retentive.


Lol, im the same way Beach... Heres a pic of my tray setup.. Although i dont need any more trays (yet), i would definately buy some shelving as posted above.. The metal shelving that is in there isnt the greatest.


----------



## FN in MT (Jan 22, 2008)

Didn't have my glasses ON...looked at the top label and went..."Why's he have CONDOMS in his cooler"???? 

Randoms....OK. Woke me up before my first cup o coffee though.

What line of coolers are the insert shelves designed for?? I need to get a BIG cooler for storage.

FN in MT:cb


----------



## Scrivener (Feb 23, 2008)

Just got my shelves & trays from mtmouse. They're fantastic. Here's a pic of them all settled in my Vinotemp...


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

BigRonS said:


> Lol, im the same way Beach... Heres a pic of my tray setup.. Although i dont need any more trays (yet), i would definately buy some shelving as posted above.. The metal shelving that is in there isnt the greatest.


Trays shamys, look at those sticks!


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Scrivener said:


> Just got my shelves & trays from mtmouse. They're fantastic. Here's a pic of them all settled in my Vinotemp...


Looks good, Matt :tu


----------



## spaceboytom (Jun 20, 2007)

Scrivener said:


> Just got my shelves & trays from mtmouse. They're fantastic. Here's a pic of them all settled in my Vinotemp...


That is awesome... Great work MTmouse!


----------

